# can you fish Caesar Creek all night



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

i spoke to a ranger at acton two years ago does the lake close he said no you can fish 24 hrs a day can you do the same at Caesar Creek


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Yes you can


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

cool... might do that sometime if i stay at the campground


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I don't believe you can take a boat out at night though. They do have a boat camper area on the lake to stay. I'm guessing they want you to anchor and stay put if you do.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

don't have a boat


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Believe you can fish the lake from a boat at night, unless they`re different than most of the other parks. AM sure most of the lakes are restricted SPEED after dark, but many boaters ignore that...


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

There is no closed time to be on C C in a boat that I'm aware of. I've been on the lake till early AM (1-2 ) and have hit the water at 4:30 in the AM. Also have seen Flathead fisherman hit the water at dark in the Summer, I'm sure they were there all night.


----------



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

Open all night for sure thats when i go for crappie dusk till about 2 or 3 in mornig people coming and going all night Trailbreaker fish off the campground dock at night with a lantern you should do pretty good I know they do off of the other docks at night and the later the better sometimes they dont bite till after midnite


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

thanks where's the campground dock at


----------



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

dock is to the left of the campgrounds little beach


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

ok thanks. is it where the office is


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Campgrounds are off SR 380 North of SR 73 a few miles. Google it, they will have a map I bet.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

They do and the CG is pretty nice. I think only 4 FHU sites but they do have a CG beach. I've seen campers either beach or anchor their boats, go in for a break and come back out. We plan on taking the trailer and boat out later this fall.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Mason52 said:


> Campgrounds are off SR 380 North of SR 73 a few miles. Google it, they will have a map I bet.


i know i've been there it is nice


----------

